# Stupid



## kedaps (Jun 27, 2012)

"I thought his love and constant care was romantic at first. I thought this proved just how much he loved and needed me. I realize now that this was just another way for him to control me. I was only property."
"I could never put my finger on what the problem was. I felt crazy at times and there were so many times that I would approach him with a very well-thought out point, but he had such a way of twisting things that I'd walk away feeling confused and unable to even remember my point. I eventually learned the concept of 'crazy-making' and realized that this was what he was doing to me all along."
"The best word I could use to describe him is a "tornado." He ripped through my life destroying my relationships, my self-esteem, my confidence and I constantly felt anxious, depressed and sometimes downright crazy." 
"I was always angry, which only made me believe his accusations more. He would call me "STUPID" and I was always to blame for everything. His constant with-holding and silent treatment sometimes sent me into a rage and he would once again call me the same. I later learned this was his way of silently controlling me." 
"He was the life of the party, but no one really knew how he was at home. He was degrading, called me "woman", told me to "shut up" often, he had a horrible temper, etc. He was really good at putting on a show for others."
"I eventually came to realize that he was a stranger. He had two completely different sides, this caused me to be confused and walk on eggshells not knowing which personality he would be that day."
"The biggest point I could make to a woman is listen to your friends if they are telling you that something doesn't look or feel right about your partner, they are probably correct."
"He always kept me hanging on by a thread. He would make little changes, giving me hope that this time things would get better, but he would then take 10 steps backward. 
Nothing I did was good enough."
"I thought he was my soul mate. My feelings never mattered to him. I was always being "too sensitive" and I needed to 'lighten up.'
“ I love him more than anything else in this world and there is nothing that I would like better than to hold on to him forever. But I know it's not for the best. So no matter how much my heart is going to break, I've got to let him go so he can know just how much I love him. Maybe if I'm lucky, he'll come back, but if not, I can make it through this.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

He sounds like a narcissist...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg. This is my husband and I. 

*hugs* I know how hard this is! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Kedaps?? 
- Um, are you complaining about your husband?

Or are you quoting all the other things some women have said here, and saying that they are stupid comments?

I don't quite follow.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Kedaps??
> 
> Or are you quoting all the other things some women have said here, and saying that they are stupid comments?
> 
> I don't quite follow.


Never thought of that side of it..??


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Are these all quotes from other posts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

poster hit & ran ... So I'm thinking they were trying to stir up trouble saying that some women here are stupid.

Sorry for taking the negative side, if the poster really needs some help. But, if she(/he?) is just quoting other posts feelings & is trying to stir stuff up... Good riddance !


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

yea, that was lame. good try though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe just a typical power/control spouse who has been found out, putting up a headline to comment on the FEELINGS of wife, treating them as though they are somehow less than legitimate, all the while letting the wife know that he has read all of her posts and is inside of the private, secure life she is finding through dialogue and support here. None of the comments sound stupid to me. They sound like a typical abused spouse, and how sad is it that there is a 'typical' abused spouse.


----------

